# Frame bag - width?



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Currently I'm using an old frame bag that was made for a friend's snow riding, it's a wide bag but fits my frame OK with a strap to pull it in a bit. I brush my legs on the bag as I pedal, no suprise as it's 100mm wide and bulges when packed, but it's nothing major.

So I'm having a bag made and have all the details sorted apart from the width - I was thinking 75-80mm at the rear, up to 85-90mm at the front, with a rear 1/3 vertical divider to keep the shape in the pedalling area.

Any comments / advise? What is a common width for frame bags for singletrack / dirt road use rather than snow biking? Thanks.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Make sure that the area in the back is narrow. Everyone is different but for me the area near the seat post needs to be very narrow and the bag can become wider lower down and further forward.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

febikes said:


> Everyone is different .


+10 - If you are working with an experienced bag designer/fabricator he/she can tell you what is typical and suggest a size for your needs. But, since you have a bag to measure from you can based on your body, pedalling style, etc... what sort of width you can handle.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I had my bag made wider in the front and narrowing down like you are going to. My is about 4.5 - 5 inches wide in the front and down to about 2.5 - 3 inches in the rear. Like the others stated - everyone is different.

Woody


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

james-o said:


> So I'm having a bag made and have all the details sorted apart from the width - I was thinking 75-80mm at the rear, up to 85-90mm at the front, with a rear 1/3 vertical divider to keep the shape in the pedalling area.


I like the divider idea. I think I would go at least 100mm in front.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks all, think I'm going for 80-85mm at the rear and up to 95-100 at the front.


----------

